# A Pillar Leak



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

I've been seeing a leak at both A-pillars occasionally. Dealer was no help, as usual, so I decided to investigate. I remember someone here mentioning the drain hose a while back but can't find that thread. I was seeing water drizzle down the a-pillar from the area where the two trim peices meet at the top of the a-pillar during a moderate rain storm. Interestingly enough this leak would stop (or slow down) after a krytox application. I'm guessing because the seals are tighter so less water is getting past. Since I'm getting close to losing my bumper-to-bumper warranty I decided to remove the trim piece at the top corner to see if I can determine where the water is coming from. Is it a seal problem or something else. I found this. 










It seems water is leaking from between the hose and that white nipple on the end of the hose. Originally I though the leak was between that nipple and the roof rail because that conection is rather loose but not in this case. I don't see any cracks or damage on that nipple. I think a little clear RTV silicon glue around the base of that nipple should fix this issue for good. If you see an a-pillar leak, check your nipples


----------



## Wurz68 (Jun 8, 2008)

Very interesting, especially as I too have seen droplets from the A pillar (UK drivers side). This has been around 4-5 drops and then clears. Would seem that as the water clears down the drain tube I have been suffering the same problem. Question: How did you remove the bit of trim?


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

What happens is the drain tube is installed inside that white plastic connector. This crappy design is like installing the shingles on a house backwards then wonder why you have leaks in your house. A good way to fix this is take the tube down away from its normal position then use some type of sealant. Window sealant is a good way to seal the connection between the tube and the white connector. Once this is dried you can reinstall it back into the roof.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

The trim pieces just pull off. I'm sure there is a proper procedure for removal but if you're careful you can remove them without damage. There are no screws to remove. 

Rather then messing with removing that white connector and possibly cracking it (another member found his cracked) I simply ran a bead of clear silicon RTV around the base. Looking forward to the next rain :laugh:


----------



## lanmarc (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Solarflare. 
I posted exacly the same issue on the VW EOS Club forum early last year. 
I resolved it by wrapping some rubber tape around the point that the tube connects wih the "nipple". 
The tape contains no adhesive and adheres to itself with friction. 

If you search that forum with "Finally rained today, and I found a leak!", you will see my post.


----------



## petevv (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Those A-Pillar drips have been frustrating me. 

Pete


----------



## Wurz68 (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh the wonder of forums......took off the piece of trim, and just like the pic's there was a small limescale mark just where the water droplet is shown. Quick cleanup and a dollop of clear bathroom sealant around the pipe...and job done. Torrential rain today, and no leaks from the drivers side A pillar. Checked the passenger side and this was OK. Cheers lads!


----------



## fonzmeister (Aug 30, 2010)

This thread saved my life.
I bought my car and had extensive leaks all over the A pillar numerous times.. The car was at the dealer three times, and the issue was fixed on the drivers side.
On the other side it got better, but wasn't fixed.

I had the same problem exactly as described on the OP.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## HighGs (Feb 11, 2007)

*Thanks!*

I've noticed this too. I thought I'd try lubricating the sunroof seals before visiting the dealer. The photo here is worth a 1,000 words. I'm glad to see it is a simple fix. The question is, whether the dealer will be able to fix it.


----------



## FL_Eos (Aug 21, 2010)

tag. Just in case. Thanks for the investigation and writeup. :thumbup:


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Solarflare,

Thank you SO much for the write-up. We went out hiking this morning in the redwood forests and upon heading back to the car, a medium rain started. We were half way home when my son pointed out that the A-Pilar (passenger's side) was dripping on his leg. 

I had remembered scanning this thread a while back when it was first written. So, I went hunting and found it. I followed your instructions and once I popped that trim piece off, it looked EXACTLY like your picture (drop included). I dried it off completely, grabbed some clear silicone and went to town on that sucker! I just finished the repair, so I'm not going to test it right away (let it set and dry first) but I feel very confidant that Mr. A-Pillar leak is gone for good.

Thanks again!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apple1 (Oct 12, 2010)

I've had my 08 Eos for two weeks and first rain, I too noticed a leak on the drivers side A pillar, water trickles down to the dash. I'm going to take it to the dealer, as last week they replaced the interior sunroof shade for a tear in the fabric. They told me that to replace the shade, they had to take almost the entire roof interior apart. Makes me wonder if they did something to cause the leak. I'll give them the chance to correct the issue. If not, I'm glad I read this thread. Thanks for the great photo and advice.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Apple1, 

While I certainly do believe in taking cars to the dealer for warranty items, I have also learned in my (\12 years of owning nothing but convertibles )over 30+ convertibles owned) that in 99.9% of the time, dealerships don't know squat about fixing convertible issues! This is such a quick and easy thing to fix (I did it in less then 10 minutes), I wouldn't bother taking it in. SO many people who have taken their cars in to have a leak fixed have come away with worse leaks and mis-diagnosis'. I figure you can do this yourself in ten minutes OR you can drive out to the dealership, drop the car off, be without the car for a while (they always take a few days to look at leaks), drive back and pick it up and (fairly likely) find that they did not solve it. Just my two cents. 

PS: I don't recall a dealership ever finding that tube / nipple to be the cause for the famous A-Pillar leak. as anyone actually a a dealership that was correct in solving this?


----------



## lanj61438 (6 h ago)

solarflare said:


> I've been seeing a leak at both A-pillars occasionally. Dealer was no help, as usual, so I decided to investigate. I remember someone here mentioning the drain hose a while back but can't find that thread. I was seeing water drizzle down the a-pillar from the area where the two trim peices meet at the top of the a-pillar during a moderate rain storm. Interestingly enough this leak would stop (or slow down) after a krytox application. I'm guessing because the seals are tighter so less water is getting past. Since I'm getting close to losing my bumper-to-bumper warranty I decided to remove the trim piece at the top corner to see if I can determine where the water is coming from. Is it a seal problem or something else. I found this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What do you mean by nipple? Spider traps? Going through the same things but my drains are clean and it flows to the bottom of the car


----------

